# Is Topspec Antilam any good for laminitis/ems/cushings?



## Milanesa (8 April 2011)

Anyone got experience of feeding this to their laminitics? It is the only feed i have found that is meant to help ems/cushings/laminitis- all of which my pony has! It is rather pricey (£30 a bag or so), so was wondering if anyone else has had good results with it?


----------



## skint1 (8 April 2011)

Never heard of it before, got a pony in on boxrest at the moment with mild lami so will be interested to read comments


----------



## BigRed (8 April 2011)

You could look at the EquiLife website, they sell supplements specifically targeted at laminitis sufferers.  I feed my fat shetland Formula4Feet, not because he has poor hoof quality, but because it provide nutrients specifically required for ponies with laminitis, or at risk of it.  He also has some products for ponies with Cushings and insulin resistance problems.  None of these supplements are cheap, but remember, you only give them a small amount, so although you think it is £30 or £40 a bag, it ought to last 2-3 months.  So make you measure it properly, or you are wasting money.


----------



## Milanesa (8 April 2011)

i think it is a new feed, have seen it and it struck me due to its claims regarding being good for the 3 illnesses-i will order a bag and try it, then report back on my findings! thx bigred re supps, will look into those too


----------



## Pasha (8 April 2011)

It's not new but I guess until you're horse gets Lami, there is not need to know about it!

I fed TS AntiLam about 2years ago and yes it is a good all-round multivit supplement.

The ket thing to remember is that none of the Lami suppleements will prevent Lami (regardless of their claims - is there was one that could do it, it would be a miracle cure and cost a lot more than £30 I would suspect!). BUT what they try to do is provide all the vitsmins your horse needs and proviode an optimal gut environment to try and limit reoccurance through dietry upset, which some would argue you could do through grass management anyway.

Before you spend your money though take a look at Thunderbrook Equine Feeds - I've justy changed over and saving myself a fortune as a bag of their base mix lasts my two boys nearly a month and only add a handful of ReadiGrass to it


----------



## MissTyc (8 April 2011)

Definitely not a new product - I've been feeding it for years
I favour it as a balancer for my fattie natives. TOUCHWOOD we haven't had any lami yet, but they don't need feeding yet are on very poor grazing and low quality hay so I need to make sure they get all their vits and mins.


----------



## peanut (11 April 2011)

Pasha said:



			It's not new but I guess until you're horse gets Lami, there is not need to know about it!

The ket thing to remember is that none of the Lami suppleements will prevent Lami (regardless of their claims - is there was one that could do it, it would be a miracle cure and cost a lot more than £30 I would suspect!). BUT what they try to do is provide all the vitsmins your horse needs and proviode an optimal gut environment to try and limit reoccurance through dietry upset, which some would argue you could do through grass management anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I've fed it for years too.  

It's an excellent supplement that I feed all the year round but ditto above in that it doesn't prevent laminitis.  My horse did get a light touch of lami whilst on Anti Lam but quite possibly she might have had a full blown attack if not on it.


----------



## Milanesa (12 April 2011)

thanks guys, i will give it a go! she hasnt had laminitis for years now but she is getting older and what with the other ailments prevention is better than cure! thanks for your input


----------



## ~LucyLocket~ (13 April 2011)

I use 'Allen and Page' fast fibre and L-mix for my horse who has both cushings and laminitis, these seem to work well and also they have the added bonus having to be soaked ( good for older horses with less teeth ) mine has all his teeth but Im sure in the long run it will be helpful!


----------

